# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  elsaa te urojme edhe 100 vjeç u befsh :)

## Linda5

*elsaa te uroje nga zemra edhe 100 vjeç u befsh : )

Te uroj Shendet dhe Lumturi ne jete ........edhe ca pare .....jo shum ..LOL*




*
Aman mi zemra qysh e vogel me shishe ne dore....shum shpejt e ke fillu*  : D

----------


## RockStar

Urime Urime elsaa u befsh 99 vjec.

----------


## tetovarja87

*urrime elsaa i befshe edhe 100 vite te tjera,
qofsh e lumtur gjithmon,
ne jete uroj te kesh gjithmon ate qe don dhe ke nevoj...
te mbulofte gezimi,hareja,suksesi,qofsh me shendet....
klm...*

----------


## aMLe

*Uuuu!Kush me paska ditelindjen!Administrata ime 
U befsh aq sa do zemra jote.Shume fat,mbaresi,shendet,lumturi kudo!
Si dhurat per ditelindje do te bej rritje rroge dhe emerim ne nje post me te larte 
Je sh e mirka 
*

----------


## Kasumi

Shume urime per ty---

----------


## alem_de

Elsa,urime te perzemerta per ditlindje.U befsh 100 vjec.Me fat e lumturi:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Te uroj edhe 100 pranvera te tjera plot bukuri dhe fat ne jete

----------


## stern

*elsaa
Gezuar ditelindjen.Pac shendet gezime dhe lumturi ne jeten tende

Dhe nje peshqesh te vogel,se nuk vihet me duar bosh per ditelindje
*

----------


## toni007

gezuar edhe 100 tjera ..

----------


## Izadora

Te uroje nga zemra u befsh 100......  vjec !
Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat,suksese dhe mbaresi ne jete!! 

Dhuratat :

1.
Indiani nuk ta sjell dot lol :-D



2.
Leket ti ka cu Linda5 :-D


3.
;-)

----------


## Adaes

Elsaa ene 100 vjece motra, fat e lumturi gjithmone ne jeten tende... e mos ndryshofsh kurr ishalla, gjithmone te jesh kshu e qeshur  :buzeqeshje: 

Puc puc :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   ene njehere urime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Elsaa Edhe 100 , Fat Dhe Lumturi Kudo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Elisaa urime ditlindjen, shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jete...*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Xogu,

paske ditlindjen mi?


Edhe 100 prandvera!!!!

e me xogj plot!!!

Sa me shume bore ne swedi dhe sa me shume diell ne shkypni!!!

Bofsh sa me shume qejf sot...

ene me fitore mbi Kalamojt e shpajf... :ngerdheshje: 

p.s

Drague,

na jep nji dopje sot!

----------


## ketty f

Edhe 100 vjet te tjera te bukura Elsaa.!!!!

----------


## Ksanthi

U befsh 1oo vjec , suksese ne jete.

----------


## KUSi

Urime , pac cdo te mire qe e do zemra  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

*Elsaa u befsh 100 vjec! Fat e lumturi pac perhere! Gezuar))*

----------


## elsaa

> *elsaa te uroje nga zemra edhe 100 vjeç u befsh 
> 
> Te uroj Shendet dhe Lumturi ne jete ........edhe ca pare .....jo shum ..LOL*
> 
> *
> Aman mi zemra qysh e vogel me shishe ne dore....shum shpejt e ke fillu*


Linda shume shume faleminderit per urimin dhe per dhuratat , sidomos ajo valixhja e di sa me pelqeu . hahahhaah 
Amon mi se me shishe birre ne dore me kane rritur , epo nuk kishin kohe te mereshin me mua mjepshin shishen e birres ( ne vend te beberonit ) dhe beja gjumin top pastaj , skishte te qame . lol  Te puth fortttttttttttttttttttt . flm edhe nje here . 



> Urime Urime elsaa u befsh 99 vjec.


RockStar flm per urimin , por ate 1-in tim kujt do me ja dhon ??? ma sill shpejt se e du , oj ky nje vit jete e di cdo te thote ? lol flm . 




> *urrime elsaa i befshe edhe 100 vite te tjera,
> qofsh e lumtur gjithmon,
> ne jete uroj te kesh gjithmon ate qe don dhe ke nevoj...
> te mbulofte gezimi,hareja,suksesi,qofsh me shendet....
> klm...*


tetovare te falenderoj per urimin , ta kam thene disa her dhe ta them perseri qe je shume e sjellshme dhe e respektuar . Uroj te jesh gjithmone e gezuar dhe e lumtur .... : ) 



> *Uuuu!Kush me paska ditelindjen!Administrata ime 
> U befsh aq sa do zemra jote.Shume fat,mbaresi,shendet,lumturi kudo!
> Si dhurat per ditelindje do te bej rritje rroge dhe emerim ne nje post me te larte 
> Je sh e mirka .
> *


aMLe  rrofsh per , por me shume per dhuraten hihihihi , me duhet nje rroge shtese tani se do qeras gjith kolektivin e administrates . hihihihihihihi . Dhe une te uroj shendet ty , se je ti pa jemi ne . ahhahaha . flm te puth forttt .



> Shume urime per ty---


Flm Kasumi ... ne gezime te kthefsha ...



> Elsa,urime te perzemerta per ditlindje.U befsh 100 vjec.Me fat e lumturi:


alem_de , shumeeeeeeee flm . O sa mire qeka ne doic , per ditelindje bekan dhurata nje valixhe me euro ... u pa puna vitin tjeter do e festoj ne gjamuni ... lol 



> Te uroj edhe 100 pranvera te tjera plot bukuri dhe fat ne jete


Ekonomisti flm per urimin . Por mos u mjafto me kaq ec nxirr rakine e skraparit . : D

----------


## elsaa

> *elsaa
> Gezuar ditelindjen.Pac shendet gezime dhe lumturi ne jeten tende
> 
> Dhe nje peshqesh te vogel,se nuk vihet me duar bosh per ditelindje
> *


stern ... shendet, gezime , lumturi dhe dashuri ( kte te fundit ta shtova se ti kishe harruar lol ) pac edhe ti gjithmone . Flm per dhuraten ... ( sa boni , sa per kuriozitet lol ) ...



> gezuar edhe 100 tjera ..


toni te falenderoj shume ... gjithe te mirat ...



> Te uroje nga zemra u befsh 100......  vjec !
> Tu plotesofshin te gjitha deshirat,suksese dhe mbaresi ne jete!! 
> 
> Dhuratat :
> 
> 1.
> Indiani nuk ta sjell dot lol :-D
> 2.
> Leket ti ka cu Linda5 :-D
> 3.


Izadora ne rradhe te pare te falenderoj per urimin .. te deshiroj edhe une cdo te mire sepse e meriton  etj etj ,,, lol  Tani ti mar me rradhe dhuratat . lol 
1. Qyqa mi me ke sjell grun e indianit , qeka edhe zbutese ujqerish , do me shqyej fare ... mos i thuj gjo per mu . hahahhaha 
2. Ma perkthe pak ca me thote se flitka gjermanisht , le qe flitka gjermanisht po flitka edhe shpejt . une desha ti them te lutem ma spjego pak ate letren me gjarper sa i thash snälla .... ajo e leshoi ne te treten , e nuk mora vesh mo . hahahah 
3. ndersa kjo dhurata e 3 o sa me shijoi , mkishte mare malli . Kur isha tani ne tr , naten e vitit te ri dolem me gocat dhe vajtem ne nje pab porosita nje si kjo , por eheeee nuk e benin gje .... uhhhhhhh sa e zgjata ... flm yll te puth shumeeeee.




> Elsaa ene 100 vjece motra, fat e lumturi gjithmone ne jeten tende... e mos ndryshofsh kurr ishalla, gjithmone te jesh kshu e qeshur 
> 
> Puc puc:  ene njehere urime


Adaes faleminderit ty motra . te njejten gje te uroj edhe une ty . te kam dhe une shum xhan . Pucccc 
Ps. ato smilet i hoqe se me tha qe kishin kaluar cakun .  :shkelje syri:  




> Elsaa Edhe 100 , Fat Dhe Lumturi Kudo


FK-PaRtiZoNi . rrofsh  dhe me fitore te partizanit se shpejti ... 



> *Elisaa urime ditlindjen, shendet fat dhe lumturi ne jete...*


Sueda te falenderoj shume . Paqja dhe harmonia mbizoterofshin edhe ne jeten tende .

----------

